

What the Top 1% of Software Engineers Do That the Other 99% Do Not - dsirijus
https://www.quora.com/What-do-the-top-1-of-software-engineers-do-that-the-other-99-do-not/answer/Michael-O-Church

======
_random_
It is surprisingly reasonable. I wouldn't bring this up at any company though.
It seems some people are pretty happy to be Adders but perhaps it is because
they prefer becoming Multipliers in the business analysis in parallel?

 _> They tend to have open-source contributions to their name, speak at
conferences_

I would say "They tend to push for generic solutions for common problems
across the whole team/department, share knowledge with the whole
team/department".

